# Billing cpt 30901 and 92511?



## chaveje (Jun 25, 2009)

Can I bill a 92511 (Nasopharyngoscopy with endoscope)
and a 30901(Control nasal hemorrhage, anterior, simple (limited cautery and/or packing) any method )?
Does anyone have any information regarding bill these 2 codes together.
Thank you


----------



## Jan CPC I (Jun 25, 2009)

*bill them as one*

Without looking at your documentation it would be difficult to say but my guess is that you are looking for the code 31238. If you bill the two codes you are suggesting, I beleive you are unbundling.


----------



## chaveje (Jun 25, 2009)

but 31238 is only for the nasal area and 92511 advances into the pharynx.


----------

